# Question from an EXTREMELY NEW Woodworker



## joeystreegan (Jan 28, 2019)

I wanted to start by saying, I have no clue about how to build anything myself from wood. 
The purpose of me entering this hobby is so that I can build a work bench for myself to work on scale models such as military vehicles in scale. 

Problem:
Every time I go to build something, or sand something down, and it is clean up time: I end up with a bunch of fine pieces of polystyrene that I have to clean up. 

Goal: 
build a workbench that gives me enough room to work on and knolling out my project parts, but also be able to remove debris from the surface without moving too much around.

I was walking around my local hardware store looking at lumber mainly to gather materials and measure things out. My plan is to basically move at a crawling speed through this table making journey so that I do not make too many expensive mistakes. 

Anyway, I saw some drain grates and thought it would look really cool to drill out a hole that allows this thing to sit flush on my table, hook it up to a shop vacuum underneath the table, and just sweep debris into the grate while the vacuum is on.

https://prnt.sc/mddxu3

Would that be possible?


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome! Should work. They also make PVC floor drains that have a square top, with a round cover that are much cheaper than the one you show. It should be easy to fit into your work bench top and fit to a shop vac hose. The big box stores carry them and I bought one several years ago to replace the rusted out cast iron one in my garage. I think I paid less than $15 for it. Also you might want to consider a shop vac hose adapter to make it easier to couple the drain to your shop vac. 



https://www.shopvacstore.com/shop-vac-universal-tool-adaptor---catalog-no--9068700-details.aspx-


https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-...sory-for-RIDGID-Wet-Dry-Vacs-VT1407/100206293


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Joey! When you get a minute add your location to your profile; it helps us to help you and it will show in the side panel.

Sounds like you're on the right track, taking it slow to make certain you don't make too many mistakes right off the bat. I used to build car models and woodworking is a lot like that. You just make your own pieces and parts but they aren't always attached to runners.

David


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*small parts and a grate with a shop vac?*

You will probably drop your small parts down into the grate and they'll get sucked up and disappear...... :|
If you want a surface that's easy to keep clean, use a off cut piece of counter top from the bargain bin at the box store. It will be slippery but easier to clean. A trough at the rear will allow you to brush your waste scraps off and then use a shop vac to clean them up OR a shop brush into the dust pan. There are cheap steel stands for power tools/machines that bolt together easily IF you don't want to make the legs and frame yourself. A small drill press vise that you can easily position would be better than a larger one that bolts down in one place.
https://www.amazon.com/WEN-423DPV-D...d=1548720978&sr=8-3&keywords=drill+press+vise


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Making a box with a peg board top and a hole in the side for the shop vac hose would work. You can saw up a 1 x 4 board in the big box store and nail on a plain masonite bottom and the pegboard on top.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I made a nozzle for my shop vac hose to clean my metal lathe and milling machine benches with a coarse screen on the opening. It is large enough to pick up the brass chips, but won't suck up larger pieces or parts.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I would like to suggest a light duty shop vac. I bought one a few years ago on sale for $20. Worthless for big jobs, but perfect for a hobby bench. Not powerful enough to suck up anything dense.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------

